
Why I am still using web.py in 2016 – and you should be too - mox1
http://blog.taveo.net/go/webpy
======
sethammons
I don't do most of my development in Python anymore (Go enthusiast now). Can
anyone talk to how this compares to Flask?

~~~
mox1
(Author Here)

I haven't use Flask a whole lot lately, but I believe Flask is somewhat
similar.

The biggest difference is probably Flask embeds the jinja2 html tempting
system by default. While you can use jinja2 with web.py, all of the tutorials
show you how to use it's own built in tempting engine, which in my opinion is
the biggest downside.

In web.py all of your URL's usually end up in same spot in the code (defined
at the top), where Flask has you do a decorator on top of the function which
will be handling the request. Web.py has you write "get()" and "post()"
functions, while Flask wants you to do a "if request == post/get"

Web.py forces you to "unescape" your html by default, Flask asks you to escape
it. So by default web.py will convert html tags to &lt &gt, Flask will not. I
prefer the safer default myself.

------
sethammons
Bad link. It should be [http://blog.taveo.net/2016/11/still-using-web-
py-2016/](http://blog.taveo.net/2016/11/still-using-web-py-2016/). Yet, it
still had upvotes...

